# Balls of shrimp (post pictures of your shrimp balls!)



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

So I love dropping a piece of food into a tank and just watching it turn into a ball of shrimp. I've been trying to see how big of a ball I can get going, and so far 138 super tigers and 5 rilis in a ball is my biggest. You try! Here are some pics of my shrimp balls:

(super tigers)









And the less impressive 80 fire reds:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Pretty cool Liam! Haha


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol I can't even imagine how you managed to count them all


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

mmccarthy781 said:


> Lol I can't even imagine how you managed to count them all


I wondered about this too. Did you formerly work for the US Census Bureau? :icon_roll


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mmmmmm shrimp ball... sounds yummy I would like mine lightly fried. 

Nice photo.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Mine are not quite balls, more of a shrimp mass.


----------



## MitchellLawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks very cool


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

More impressed with your counting abilities Liam, than the shrimp balls. But those are pretty darn cool too!


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Need a larger food to form a ball cluster of shrimps.. here's mines.. more of a mass as well.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Happy New Year all you shrimp hoarders.


View attachment 39493


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Happy New Year all you shrimp hoarders.



Haha no kidding I only have a small handful of RCS. 

Great looking shrimp everyone! Im very jealous! :tongue:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I knew how many shrimp were in the tankand only a handful weren't in the shrimp balls, so I just counted the shrimp that were not present


----------



## rollinghills (Sep 19, 2011)

My shrimp never went that crazy over their food. What do you feed them and how often?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I knew how many shrimp were in the tankand only a handful weren't in the shrimp balls, so I just counted the shrimp that were not present


(In bored old man voice) Bueller? Bueller? Anybody? Anybody? Sigh... Lol


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

rollinghills said:


> My shrimp never went that crazy over their food. What do you feed them and how often?


Mine never did either until I started cutting back on feeding. It's also helped keep down diseases, water quality, etc. We tend to overfeed shrimp and I think everyone here did at the start.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I feed em every day, they just ball up like that because there are so many and they know if they don't get some food now, it'll be gone in a minute.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> I feed em every day, they just ball up like that because there are so many and they know if they don't get some food now, it'll be gone in a minute.


Bare bottom tanks probably have an effect too on them not being able to eat bio-film and other material in a normal tank, so they need food everyday in a bare tank as opposed to a planted tank will lots of mosses, etc.


----------



## Lucille (Jun 15, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> they know


 Your shrimp seem to be capable of advanced reasoning. Perhaps they will develop weapons to protect food.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Bare bottom tanks probably have an effect too on them not being able to eat bio-film and other material in a normal tank, so they need food everyday in a bare tank as opposed to a planted tank will lots of mosses, etc.


They aren't in a bare bottom tank, the tank just has a bare part for feeding


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> They aren't in a bare bottom tank, the tank just has a bare part for feeding


Ah, ok.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, there is a small divider in there with substrate on one side and a bare part on the other. The substrate side is full of moss and leaf litter, which is where they are hanging out 90% of the time, it's just when i feed that they ball up. I mean, the awesome food helps, but my SSS cbs don't do the same thing. Super tigers are pretty aggressive when it comes to food


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Yeah, there is a small divider in there with substrate on one side and a bare part on the other. The substrate side is full of moss and leaf litter, which is where they are hanging out 90% of the time, it's just when i feed that they ball up. I mean, the awesome food helps, but my SSS cbs don't do the same thing. Super tigers are pretty aggressive when it comes to food


For me, my Tigers and Yellows are the hoarder shrimp. My RCS, not so much, my crystals, meh. They'll come over and eat here and there but not like the yellows or tigers. They both love spinach 10x more than the RCS or crystals too. I put a few bits of spinach and every single yellows come crawling out of the wood work in seconds to find it, fights over it, babies so small you can barely see come out, etc. The crystals, I end up pulling out the uneaten before the snails get to it.

Picky critters. lol.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I guess my joke sucked... Sigh... Happy new years! Lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I guess my joke sucked... Sigh... Happy new years! Lol


 the bueller joke... Hmm. Does that still count as a joke?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol. Nice shrimps btw! Not that you need to be told... Again. Lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol, thanks but I want to see YOUR shrimp balls!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Cynth said:


> Mine are not quite balls, more of a shrimp mass.



What were you feeding them to make them form a horde like that? Mine always bunch into a giant ball


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

LOl...Cynth's blue pearls looks like the locust plague out of the old testament.....


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

Not sure if i really have balls.... :icon_smil


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

those are balls!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Stella Blue said:


> Not sure if i really have balls....


Nice! You got a tank with neo wilds in there?


----------



## frontosa88 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

^whoaaaaa awesome

how about on a finger? lol heres 8 (you cant see some of them cuz theyre on the other side)


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

this is about as good as i've gotten just cause i havent gotten a huge population going yet


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

NICE!!! Sweet shrimp balls guys!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Those fire reds are really red. Saturation much? :hihi: 

I wonder how big of a ball I can get with 22 TT's and 14 rili's....


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

A 36 shrimp ball


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll post an OEBT shrimp ball pic in a bit.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

WOo!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry for the poor quality.. super low light (10watts) + no flash= high ISO= poor quality. :hihi:


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Yeah, there is a small divider in there with substrate on one side and a bare part on the other. The substrate side is full of moss and leaf litter, which is where they are hanging out 90% of the time, it's just when i feed that they ball up. I mean, the awesome food helps, but my SSS cbs don't do the same thing. Super tigers are pretty aggressive when it comes to food


Woo, wonder where you got that idea  Haha

You know what I want to make one of these with BKKs and blue bolts. Right now I could make one with f1 hybrids but who wants to see that :/


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> A 36 shrimp ball


Too bad they prefer the over abundance of biofilm right now.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's mines


----------



## leaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> (In bored old man voice) Bueller? Bueller? Anybody? Anybody? Sigh... Lol


Hahaha, great quote. I'm coveting these masses of shrimp - i have but a mere a 20 or so RCS and some Darwin red-nose shrimp (same size as RCS, but an Aussie native with a long red nose, very neat), hoping to get some CRS soon. However i believe there are no tiger, yellow or other varieties in this country due to strict import laws. Must have a search of policy at the LFS...


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> ^whoaaaaa awesome
> 
> how about on a finger? lol heres 8 (you cant see some of them cuz theyre on the other side)


How long did it take for them to hop on your finger?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Wow! Those fire reds are really red. Saturation much? :hihi:
> 
> I wonder how big of a ball I can get with 22 TT's and 14 rili's....





mordalphus said:


> A 36 shrimp ball


Wow! Good job Liam! Lmao



leaa said:


> Hahaha, great quote. I'm coveting these masses of shrimp - i have but a mere a 20 or so RCS and some Darwin red-nose shrimp (same size as RCS, but an Aussie native with a long red nose, very neat), hoping to get some CRS soon. However i believe there are no tiger, yellow or other varieties in this country due to strict import laws. Must have a search of policy at the LFS...


See, someone appreciates my humor . I will post pics soon, but first I have to make some balls.


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Nice! You got a tank with neo wilds in there?


Yes... Wild Neo's :0 and dozen CRS with my first berried ones, super excited!! 

I tossed a algae wafer in my 75g planted aquarium and all these Hillbilly's came out for a ball shot!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice ball! That's a lot of neos!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay Liam, I finally have the (shrimp) balls to post these pics 























































































































Yeah, my shrimp are photogenic 

Now Liam, you need to have contest: whoever's shrimp balls are your favorite, you give 1 BKK/Panda/Red Wine/SSS+ CRS/CBS/BTOE to! Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice ball!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Those are some quality pics Kiran! Hopefully I can get somewhere close to you someday. :hihi:


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

Great pics 
How long does it usually take for all the shrimp to swarm the food?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Nice ball!


Thanks buddy 



jkan0228 said:


> Wow! Those are some quality pics Kiran! Hopefully I can get somewhere close to you someday. :hihi:


Thanks Jeff. I see you said in your rili tank journal you had some major culling to do -- You up for a trade?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

the planter said:


> Great pics
> How long does it usually take for all the shrimp to swarm the food?


That took about 20-25 min, I dropped the food in, took a shower, came out and took the pics. But it probably took closer to 10. Soon after these pics, my 2 huge amanos crashed the party


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff. I see you said in your rili tank journal you had some major culling to do -- You up for a trade?


What do you have to offer? :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> What do you have to offer? :hihi:


Pm'd


----------



## leaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Yep - buller is a favorite .

Your CRS are stunning... but i'm somewhat starved of shrimp variety here in Australia... RCS and there odd CRS are it (plus a few natives). Dont want to hijack but can you point me to any list of those impressive acronyms for your shrimp? Love to learn more, as i'm only allowed nanos by hubby, i'd like to get more into shrimp.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

Shrimp puddle!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb_F7UvQcvs

Super Tiger ball!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u_jdLShx4k

Aura ball!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79Utxg3FdCE

Yellow ball!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkgugJ2szbk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome videos Frank! Nice Erio farm too.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Shrimp puddle!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb_F7UvQcvs
> 
> Super Tiger ball!
> ...


Those Aura are so beautiful!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Moar pics!!! Liam, still waiting on that BKK contest :hihi: lol


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Shrimp puddle!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb_F7UvQcvs
> 
> Super Tiger ball!
> ...


Aw man... seriously why are you so cool?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine like flat shape more than ball one. What I can do, everyone has his own opinion.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Those are all very nice, high quality shrimp! Wow, I wish my shrimp were as awesome as those, the white is so... white!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

sweet shrimp balls, (it's still a ball, just squished into a round shape)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, a shrimp ball that just got... hit by an 18 wheeler?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Dont have any pics yet, but now that I read this, I'll have to snap a few of my Pearls. When I drop a chunk of Snailo in the tank...it's like cockroaches swarming a day old pizza when the lights go out.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

No shrimp balls here..... Now a snail ball....... That's what I'm talking about! Lol!!










Don't worry.... I just picked all those snails out after the picture....


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, that snailball would end up in my CPO tank to be devoured with glee.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> this is about as good as i've gotten just cause i havent gotten a huge population going yet



Those pigmy cories are gonna eat the **** out of your babies, watch out. I doubted that they would either before I put mine in my shrimp tank but low and behold sure enough saw it with my own eyes. And I had wondered why my population didn't go up for a couple months..


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

tbarabash said:


> Those pigmy cories are gonna eat the **** out of your babies, watch out. I doubted that they would either before I put mine in my shrimp tank but low and behold sure enough saw it with my own eyes. And I had wondered why my population didn't go up for a couple months..


are they dwarf cories or otos? hard to tell... they might be otos


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

h4n said:


> are they dwarf cories or otos? hard to tell... they might be otos


They're pygmy cories. The body shape gives it away.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I think this thread needs bumped up for more pics!

Here's my small ball, don't have many shrimp at the moment comparatively, but I think I got some good genes in the mix


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

more so tiny swarm


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's mine. Not quite swarms yet but hopefully be there soon.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a good looking Zoo there Holy.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> ^whoaaaaa awesome
> 
> how about on a finger? lol heres 8 (you cant see some of them cuz theyre on the other side)


 
One might say you gave them .......... finger food.


----------



## NightshadeF1 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Here's mine.*

My Camera is has been on the fritz so here's an older pic of my shrimp ball, they really love the Borneo Color stix.


----------



## Gulfcoastguy (Nov 4, 2011)

caught a few pictures of my CBS baby shrimp ball ...... well the babys were trying to get in on the ball lol.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Finally I have a decent pic of my shrimp ballroud:.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I deleted my best shrimp ball, which also had a pygmy cory trying to to get in on the goods. But I do have an MTS ball that's something to be proud of. Ignore the flash and the coin in the middle of the picture. 









-Lisa


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

Not the best pict, but a nice little "ball" anyway.


----------

